# New Jeep pics



## Plowfast9957

Anyone have any pics of the new style (JK) Jeeps with a plow? I really like the new Jeeps and would like to do some light plowing with it. I would like to see and hear from some owners first. Thank you.


----------



## JK-Plow

*'07 JK Plow*

I have been trying to down load pictures of my '07 Wrangler with a plow, but everytime I try, I can't seem to get the pictures to transfer. Just bought a new computer and will try and see if it can down load the pictures. The JK is a great vehicle to plow with. I have a 7 1/2 ft. Boss SportDuty.


----------



## tincup64

did you have to put timbrens in on the jk with the boss poly?


----------



## JK-Plow

No extra help on the front end. Hardly drops at all. I have had 3/4 ton trucks with plow packages that dropped more then the Jeep does.


----------



## JK-Plow

I hope these pictures will take this time.


----------



## JK-Plow

The light is a magnet mount. Metal plates were attached to the roof with silicon.


----------



## stroker79

That looks good!

Just be carefull with the light. Silicone isnt always the best as an adheasive. Once it starts to peel it wont take much for it to come off.. I do like that idea though.


----------



## MeeksCo

If your Jeep could talk it would say: "Put this plow on your truck!, take me 4x4'n!"
To add to that...the Jeep probabley is probabley worth double then what that Ford is worth...lol. 
Only joking. 
My buddy bought that same Jeep last year and we took it climbing and mud running. It handled great and got over every obstacle. We take it to Wellsville, Ohio where there are 100's of acres of nothing but hills, trails, mud and rocks. 

Good luck to you while you plow in luxury this year!


----------



## theplowmeister

I used to have my light mounted the same way (steel plate and magnets) tree branches would knock it off. It would swing on the power cord and dent the door or hood. I now have a ratchet strap bolted to where the magnets are on the light, the strap goes front to rear. never had it come off since.


----------



## tincup64

thank you very much


----------



## d70stang

Here is a shot of my 2008 Wrangler with a 22 Snoway. Worked great last year, no problems at all. I could only download 1 pic as it said my others had already been downloaded under "new plow setup" title. You can look there if you want to see a couple other pics.


----------



## tincup64

d70stang;820791 said:


> Here is a shot of my 2008 Wrangler with a 22 Snoway. Worked great last year, no problems at all. I could only download 1 pic as it said my others had already been downloaded under "new plow setup" title. You can look there if you want to see a couple other pics.


looks great. any mods to the front end?


----------



## Waterboss

d70stang- what kind of deflector is that? On Sno-way's accessory part of their site I have only found a 3 piece "E-z fit". Is there a different name I can search or is it not a Sno-way brand? Thanks.


----------



## d70stang

Only mods to the front end were 1.75" spacers on the front coils. The deflector is the one piece design. I beleive it is a snoway model. My receipt list part number 99100490, purchased for $75.00 last year. Hope that helps.


----------



## Waterboss

Thanks for the part number. My local dealer is going to make some calls to his distributor. His book only lists the 3 piece. I hope it wasn't discontinued.


----------



## ppandr

d70stang;825009 said:


> Only mods to the front end were 1.75" spacers on the front coils.


And does it ride high in the front with the plow off?


----------



## d70stang

I just bought the deflector last year so I wouldn't think it would be discontinued yet. I bought it from Shorewood RV in Anoka, MN. As far as the ride height with the plow off, it just seemed to level it. I thought that from the factory these JK's lean forward quite a bit. Once I put the spacers in, now it looks level to me. I actually like it a bit better this way.


----------



## JEC

I just got the SnowDogg on my 08 yesterday.

I like the way it looks, rides, and handles. The relatively light 400 lb ound plow barely drops the front end. (the Jeep has a 2" lift)


----------



## Hubjeep

Post number 5

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59970


----------



## d70stang

Looks nice. Do you have a hard top or are you staying with the softtop all winter?


----------



## dkh135

*jeep*

i hope you get this note!!! i have the same identical jeep with a two in lift.. i need to get tires and rims and was hoping you could tell me what size they are!!! rims and tires, and how wide the rims are. please help!!! my email is [email protected] thanks!!! pat


----------



## JEC

Hi Pat,

I got your message, and thanks for the compliment.

The wheels are Ion polished 171s.
http://www.thewheelgroup.com/brand.asp?b=5
They are on 1.5" spacers I got from Quadratec.

The tires are BF Goodrich LT315/70/R17D.
http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/specs/all-terrain-t-a-ko/44.html
I like them. They are aggressive, but not noisy on dry roads. (When my Jeep isn't working in the snow, it's a daily driver)
The spare tire block the rear view a little, so I have a wireless backup up camera. The monitor quickly detaches (velcro) from the dash tray I also ordered from Quadratec.

Here's a picture or two of the vehicle getting ready to work. (and with another 5 to 8 coming to Dayton today, looks like I better get it warmed up).


----------



## dkh135

*jeep*

thank you! that really looks nice, i have been putting off doing anything until i can get the right ideas, and your look is what i am looking for. i dont mean to bug you, but do you know the rims size? the width and offset? i had looked at 16X10 with an 4 7/16 offset, but think its too wide. they were the mickey thompson classic II which is very similar to yours. and the tires i liked were the same as yours. any rubbing at all on sharp turns? i wanted the two inch also so i didnt have to deal with the in depth lift stuff.. and how did you mount the rear tire? did you need a spacer? again thanks for your time, its appresciated. i also have a fisher homesteader on my wifes tahoe, i just called fisher and they just came out with a mount for the jk jeep, so i hope to get that on also. thanks! pat


----------



## JEC

The Ion wheels are 17 x 9. No offset. That's why I used the spacers. The front tires barely rubbed the plastic part on the front bumper when tuned all the way but it was easy to trim away about an inch or so on the bottom edge to fix that.

I got the spare tire spacer from Quadratec as well. It brought it out and up about an inch and a half.

All in all, I'm happy with it and have no rubbing issues. I don't go rock crawling with it, but I've cllimbed over a few curbs, logs and trails with no problems.


----------



## JEC

And here's pictures of it all cleaned up.
These show the front tire/bumper clearance a little better.


----------



## dkh135

*finally done!*

thanks so much for all your info!! looks just like yours! went with mickey thompson classic II's (16") with 315/75r16 bfg at ko's. no spacers... yet. i love it! thanks again. heres a couple pics.. pretty much a mirror image of yours!


----------



## dkh135

here they are


----------



## Joel B.

JK-Plow;559151 said:


> I have been trying to down load pictures of my '07 Wrangler with a plow, but everytime I try, I can't seem to get the pictures to transfer. Just bought a new computer and will try and see if it can down load the pictures. The JK is a great vehicle to plow with. I have a 7 1/2 ft. Boss SportDuty.


How does that Boss back drag? I know it's not very heavy.

Thanks.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

JKcan you e-mail me some pics of your jeep with that boss on it.
[email protected]
thanks looks fantastic
how does it handle the snow


----------



## JK-Plow

I got rid of the Jeep because of the price of gas. Not plowing right at the moment. Still have the plow. Back dragging was no problem with the Boss. While it is a light plow, it's not that light and has more then enough weight to back drag. In fact I think it is heavier then a Western 7 1/2 that I had on an '81 Bronco.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

I want a Jeep in place of my truck because of to much gas..... that 4 door sip alot of fuel?? what was you mpg?... Let me know if you ever decide to sell the boss.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

a friend of mine has a 4door he does not plow with it he owns a off road shop. 
he said the jeeps do use a bit of gas. . he also said there is a chip and re-programmer for them plus a k&n filter that will help with the milage. 
my biggest thing is i dont want to give up the bed but dont want a full size pick up either. 
i do resi and getting into a few small accounts of commercial next year. nothing too far keeping the route tight. and the jeep will fit the bill perfectly.
plus it gives me more room in the back for the kids when i wont be plowing .


----------



## JK-Plow

I got about 15 mpg, 17 mpg on highway. The 2012 Jeeps will do a lot better with the new engine going in. It has more power and you might see as much as 23 mpg on the highway. My Jeep was a great plow vehicle, did better then the F150 I used, but I used the Jeep to go to my regular job, and it drank too much gas. I hope to get another jeep with the new engine.


----------



## dcmorgan20

how did you like the snowdogg plow. I have a 2010 jeep unlimited and I am not sure what plow to get, the snow dogg looks sweet or I am also looking at the fisher homesteader. Was the snowdogg too heavy or the fisher to light? Also what snow dogg do you have a md68 or md75. Thanks


----------

